# MySQL admin program (free/open source)?



## dmurfitt (Nov 27, 2002)

Hi

I just wondered if anyone knew of a good free/open source MySQL management program to run under Windows? I have phpmyadmin, but I would like a windows based one to run regular backups.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

MySQL Admin
http://www.mysql.com/products/tools/administrator/


----------



## coachdan32 (Nov 13, 2003)

Rockn,

Is there a tutorial you know of that walks through setting up a mySQL database on your website? I was considering an Access db, but would prefer mySQL or SQL Server. I don't have any experience with mySQL.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

http://www.awtrey.com/tutorials/dbeweb/
http://www.thescripts.com/serversidescripting/php/
http://www.wampserver.com/en/index.php
http://dev.mysql.com/doc/
http://www.freewebmasterhelp.com/tutorials/php/


----------



## coachdan32 (Nov 13, 2003)

etaf,
Thanks for the links. I didn't have time to read them all, but I bookmarked them and will this weekend. It looked like they were all in the scope of PHP; is mySQL an option for ASP as well? I have no experience with PHP whatsoever. Can you run PHP on a Windows webserver?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Yes, and yes.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

A really good MySql database admin tool is dbtools, I use it and love it. It is free (freeware editions), but not open source. Works with windows for local or remote connections.

http://www.dbtools.com.br/EN/downloads/


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You could also use MSDE as an alternative to Access

Also FREE:
http://www.microsoft.com/sql/editions/express/default.mspx


----------



## coachdan32 (Nov 13, 2003)

That sounds great Rockn, I will check it out.


----------



## dmurfitt (Nov 27, 2002)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Bert_2 (Sep 24, 2005)

http://www.phpmyadmin.net I like this one, it works great and it's part of xampp


----------



## dmurfitt (Nov 27, 2002)

Do you know of any mysql admin program that can manage the tables and data rather than just the database/server?

Thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What do you mean "manage the tables and data"?


----------



## dmurfitt (Nov 27, 2002)

Like phpmyadmin does, add tables, add data etc.

Like this: http://www.navicat.com/detail.html

Is there an open source solution like this?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Most admin programs are not an interface to add data other than import and export functions. Admin programs like MySQL Admin can create and manage tables, users, etc.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

The link I provided allows you to created and edit databases and tables or stored table data in both SQL or plain text.


----------



## dmurfitt (Nov 27, 2002)

Looks really good, thanks Sequal!


----------

